# Help with a name! :)



## RNcatlover (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I am adopting a 6 month old Lynx-Siamese/Tabby mix this next week. She is a beautiful female, with a whitish-grayish fur and a few dark stripes. She is a very petite girl, and has the softest meow. I am attaching some pictures of her. I am trying to find a name that is unique & works for her personality... any ideas would be greatly appreciated! The only name I have come up with so far is Lily.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Some of my favorite girl names...

Rowan
Berlin
Holland
Rosalind
Eden
Paisley
Cayden

Umm... that's it for now.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

A sister for Whiskey and Toby? She is an absolutely beautiful cat - pretty face and crazy cool tail.

I like Lily, I can see that. Also how about Honey, Trina, Daisy, Moxie, Sprite, Meeka, or Ellie?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Sweetie


----------



## RNcatlover (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses so far! I forgot to mention but I think you can tell in her pictures but she has these really light beautiful blue eyes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Just look at that tail!! A perfect cat for the name Ringo!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

I think lily will work just fine (maybe lily-bell or L.B.) welcome to the world of the blue-eyed lynx pointed meezers,, masters of the "it wasn't me face"


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She's so beautiful, and Lily seems to fit her. 

The names that came to me as I looked at the last photo were Nefertiti and Isis.

She really does look quite regal!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I always say let the kitty name itself and it always works out in the end! Lily is a lovely name, but then I'm biased cuz I've got a spicy kitty named Lily who's just the sweetest baby ever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

She looks like a Suki to me. It just popped in my head when I saw her. She is really beautiful. It took me a month to name my latest kitten Stephano, and we called him "baby kitty" until then, and I still call him that.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Lily sounds really cute! 

Rena
Jade
Sophie
Lynn
Juni
Fia
Sapphire

etc


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

She is so pretty, she looks like Caramel Candy, or Cream Puff, or Tiramisu layered cake, ok ok I'm hungry lol


----------



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

Someone else said ringo and I think that is cute! I love her tail!!


----------



## RNcatlover (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are some more pics y'all!


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RNcatlover (Feb 11, 2013)

Look at that face!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

She is really beautiful!! And, this is usually said about dogs, but to me she looks a lot like you! (There's just something about her face that resembles you.) :wink :lol:

Mylita


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh she is beautiful!!!! Princess Lily  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

